# RO system recommendation?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Any recommendation on which model/where to get it for a RO system? I'm looking for one that,

- actually produces RO (doh)
- is relatively small in size, easy maintenance (cartridge replacement etc)
- doesn't have a crazy price, of course (including cartridge)

I don't need huge capacity, less than 50GPD, even 20GPD is fine. I want it in the kitchen so it benefits not just my shrimps ;-)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Somebody on here posted about a unit they got off eBay for super cheap. Look it up using the search.

As for filter replacement, they are all basically the same.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you mean this supplier?

http://www.maxwaterflow.com


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

I was going to suggest them Randy, I have the 50gpd unit from them and I am more than happy

Cheers
Roger


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont remember where I got mine from. It was a store in Markham. It came to like $250 installed. It fits right under the kitchen counter. Been working well for 2.5 years now. It's been a benefit more to the family then the shrimp but it works both ways 

RO water is much better then drinking bottled water all the time. And boiling water isn't always that convenient. 

Just search for local shops. There are a few in Markham and Richmond Hill.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

This guy was selling them on eBay for around $120 including shipping. Just search, there's a bunch of different styles


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

50seven said:


> This guy was selling them on eBay for around $120 including shipping. Just search, there's a bunch of different styles


7 stages ~ $119.50 + tax = $135.05 + paypal fee + exchange rate

deliver to your front door

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the body of the System is nothing but the shell. It all depends for how long you will get 0.00 with these filters.

With filters and DI resin from RBS, i am able to get 0.00 for ~ 6 months when producing ~ 120G monthly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> 7 stages ~ $119.50 + tax = $135.05 + paypal fee + exchange rate
> 
> deliver to your front door
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-RO-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce4d46a


Thanks Alex, that's the one I was talking about. Including all filters and hookup parts, you can't do better than that. When it's time to change to RO membrane, you're better off just buying a whole new unit at that price!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

50seven said:


> Thanks Alex, that's the one I was talking about. Including all filters and hookup parts, you can't do better than that. When it's time to change to RO membrane, you're better off just buying a whole new unit at that price!


Just wondering, the ebay deal is for aquarium use, so to hook up for drinking water what else do I need to get other than a faucet? I'm not super handy and need to plan it all right before ordering.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

randy said:


> Just wondering, the ebay deal is for aquarium use, so to hook up for drinking water what else do I need to get other than a faucet? I'm not super handy and need to plan it all right before ordering.


Yep, all you need is a faucet and possibly a tee depending on your setup.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/REVERSE-OSMO...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce30aa4

This has all the instructions you need to attach it to your sink.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

george said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/REVERSE-OSMO...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cbce30aa4
> 
> This has all the instructions you need to attach it to your sink.


I took a look at the instructions, looks like I might be able to do it.

The "quick connect" fitting for incoming and waste water doesn't require any special tool, I just fasten it on the pipe and it pierce the pipe, correct?

Has anyone got any review on interval between filter and membrane change? Do I just test the RO water with TDS to get an idea if the filter should get changed?

I'm thinking to get this one, what is the pressure gauge for? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUASAFE-5-STAGE-100-GPD-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-FILTER-/250905268609?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a6b1e9181


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

After more research and you guys' help, I just ordered one. About CDN$250, shipped, tax in, for the 5 stage + 6 sets of filter. Hope my shrimps will thank me, and we'll also have cleaner water to drink.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've just installed the RO unit from AquaSafe in my kitchen today. Got the 6 stage unit with 6 sets of extra filters. Arrived in a week from BC. So far all good, just have to add more teflon tape on some connections (small droplets of water here and there). Taste-wise wife approves. TSD went from ~220ppm to ~20ppm.
Have fun with the waste flow settings.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Exile90 said:


> I've just installed the RO unit from AquaSafe in my kitchen today. Got the 6 stage unit with 6 sets of extra filters. Arrived in a week from BC. So far all good, just have to add more teflon tape on some connections (small droplets of water here and there). Taste-wise wife approves. TSD went from ~220ppm to ~20ppm.
> Have fun with the waste flow settings.


20ppm?! I thought it is supposed to be 0ppm or very close to 0ppm. I heard that you need to flush the new system, maybe you didn't do that?

PS: how was the installation? Was it easy? Did you just use the quick connect on the copper pipe?


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've flushed the tank twice. It probably needs few more flushes to get it to 0ppm. 

The installation was pretty straight forward. All parts required were right there in the box except for the Teflon tape. My water line was plastic so I' connected into it without any problems. But my output pipe was copper so I had to drill into it.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, so I order one last week from the ebay seller in BC, about $250 for a 5 stage HOME II system + 6 sets of filters with tax and shipping all in. It arrived yesterday and I actually installed it myself. It leaked in 4 places the first time I turned on the water but all fixed by tightening a bit more. And as Exile90 has said -- all you need extra is the Teflon tap that you can get at HD for like $.79.

Special comment @ bigfishy -- yes, that quick fitting is safe with copper pipe, even I could do it without issue. Just make sure the clamp is super tight (so it doesn't move at all on the pipe) before you start "drilling" by turning the T bar. Once punched through you will feel less resistance, then turn the T bar backward so water can go through.

Now, of course, I have questions for those existing users.
- I got the HOME II 5 stage, I flush for 20 minutes before connecting it to the membrane as stated in the instruction. But after that, the RO water is still 25ppm. Do I just need to flush the tank a few times to get it down to near 0 ppm?

- The water I got, is of PH 8.3. Is that something the last stage (polishing) does by increasing the PH for better taste?

- It comes with a free TDS meter, actually it's the exact same one sold for $40 at AI. They claim it's pre-calibered, but the reading is about 20ppm more than my existing one. I use mine on my friend's $1000 RO system and reading is about < 5ppm, so I guess my is more accurate?

Hope time will tell, will test the GH/KH after a few more tanks of flushing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks!

I didn't install it to the copper pipe, because I'm afraid of the leak.

I think it is much more safer to use a faucet adapter so I spend additional $14 for one.

Mine leaked in several places too and I've patched it up with teflon tape.

Did a flush for about 5mins, and produced approx 25G RO water, the reading on the TDS was 0 and the waste water is about 253.

Didn't check the PH, GH and KH thou.



Exile90 said:


> Have fun with the waste flow settings.


It's HORRIBLE! At first, I didn't set it properly, and it filled my 55G drum in the basement 3 times faster than what's the RO produce (overflow the drum and nearly flooded the basement)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me answer my own questions then.

System was installed last night, with TDS around 25ppm, PH 8.3 right after installation. Just now I tested it again (flushed about 5 gallons today), it's 4ppm and PH 7.0. It's getting better.


----------



## trailerboy (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/home-reverse-osmosis-systems/maximus-ii-system

I bought this system direct from them at ebay price.
I added 2 more DI Chambers and fittings to plumb it for both separate Drinking water out and Aquarium water out.Works great.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking to do the same for my HOME II system, so the faucet water goes through the polisher and the aquarium water goes through the DI.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

> The PH of the water this system will produce is between 7.5 & 8.6 alkalinity for added health benefits.


Can you control the PH or it is self adjusting?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

george said:


> Can you control the PH or it is self adjusting?


I am wondering about the PH adjusting too. But my system is still new and we haven't used too much, maybe less than 5G in the last week so my observation may not be accurate.

I am suspecting it's the 5th stage (polishing) that does something to the PH for better taste. My plan is if I confirm this, I'll just add a DI filter between the storage tank and the polishing filter and use water from there for aquarium.

So far, my PH isn't very stable from the system, I get anywhere from 6.5 to 7.5.


----------

